
Scooters Wouldn’t Be So Dangerous If You Just Wore a Helmet - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2019/05/electric-scooters-safety-gear-head-injuries-helmet-cdc-data/588544/
======
luckylion
Stop trying to just convince people to wear helmets because safety, it's not
going to happen.

Instead, make affordable helmets not look ridiculous. I'm wearing a helmet
(while biking), but I totally understand why people that are fitted with more
vanity have a hard time, especially kids who are even more pressured to fit
in.

Solve that, please. Explaining it will increase adoption rates as much as it
has ended smoking, poor diets and sedentary lifestyle.

